# Mountainbiken in Trier



## mtb-rider87 (12. April 2015)

Ein sportliches Hallo an alle MTBler im Raum Trier,

Ich wohne seit kurzem im schönen Trier und bin auf der Suche nach MTB Treffs in der Gegend. Wie organisiert ihr euch in Trier? Gibts unverbindliche Treffs (keine Vereine) bei denen man sich bei Zeit und Lust anschliessen kann? Wo gibt es die besten Trails in der Umgebung?
Ich wäre euch für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Ausserdem bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Shop oder Privatmann der Federgabeln wartet? Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Ride on!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2015)

Bei einem Federgabelservice in Trier kann ich dir schon mal weiter helfen: http://www.fastforward-suspension.de/
Bisher bei mir alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rider87 (19. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da werde ich die Tage mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (20. April 2015)

Hi, es gibt ein paar Leute aus dem Forum die sich ab und an zum fahren treffen. Da kannst du dich gerne mal an Eternal66Pain wenden. Ansonsten weiß ich noch von einer Facebook Gruppe "MTB Dudes Trier" die sich regelmäßig zum biken treffen.


----------



## Tony- (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo, wollte kein neues Thema erstellen.. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradverleich in Trierer Umgebung, was auch Mountainbikes anbietet. Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2018)

Frag mal Oliscout http://trailtouren.de/


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2018)

Die Radstation im Hotel zur Post in Kell am See verleiht Canyon Bikes


----------

